# They rescued a Bearded Dragon!



## Ronni (Mar 1, 2020)

My daughter was contacted by someone who knows she's into reptiles.  Apparently there was a Bearded Dragon who needed to be rehomed and the man wondered if she'd be willing. 

Meet Mr. President, the latest addition to Paige's menagerie!  Here he is chillin' with Lucy


And on a nice warm pile of laundry fresh from the dryer


And hanging out with his BFF Cashew the Calico kitty while they both do some bird watching out the window


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 1, 2020)

Really cute. I guess the cat has no problem associating with the new member of the family. 
How long do they live? What do they eat? 
I had a chameleon when I was a kid who hated the dried up bugs the man said they would eat. I ended up having the entire family swatting flies, inside and out all summer long,that my mom froze and stuffed in a freezer to keep him alive during the winter. He lived a long life as I remember.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 1, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Really cute. I guess the cat has no problem associating with the new member of the family.
> How long do they live? What do they eat?
> I had a chameleon when I was a kid who hated the dried up bugs the man said they would eat. I ended up having the entire family swatting flies, inside and out all summer long,that my mom froze and stuffed in a freezer to keep him alive during the winter. He lived a long life as I remember.


They eat salad type things, crunchy worms (mealworms maybe?) and bugs.  She orders the worms and the bugs (a type of slow moving beetle) online.  Mr. President much prefers the worms to the salad.  I was watching Paige prepare a bowl of salad stuff for him, and sprinkle some bugs on top.  My comment...."croutons?"


----------

